# Snuggling + Biting ??



## erinaceidae (Feb 6, 2014)

My Hedgehog's name is Udo, He's second hand and 1yr old. He is still dropping quills.
He likes to snuggle, and when I put him back he sits in the corner and appears to sulk. 
He will only eat his cat food; he won't eat veggies, fruit, or grubs. I've been holding him daily since I got him because I'm keen on developing a strong bond. He is my first hedgehog and his behavior seems odd in comparison to what I've read. 

I would REALLY like some help!


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine isn't interested in those things either! She goes nuts on hare cat food though. I read on the forum that one of the owners hedgie likes lettuce. I am going to try that!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! If you haven't seen it, check out this lovely care-guide.

When you say "dropping quills"... is he going through a really light adult-quilling (final colours coming in, you can see new quills growing)? Or only a few quills a month? Or something else? The first two are normal, but otherwise steady quill-loss can be indications of a health problem.

Kinda awesome that he sulks when cuddle-time is over! But quick check: is his cage warm? Does he have dark places to hide?

Not all hedgehogs like treats. That's fine.


----------



## erinaceidae (Feb 6, 2014)

Its he will drop maybe 2 or 3 quills while I have him out, I can see some new ones growing in. That's another thing, he only wants to snuggle while he's out. If I put him on the floor to run around he just finds a corner and lies down. He's not overweight so it's not fatigue. Maybe it's just his personality? 

I read that lettuce isn't appropriate but I think I might try watermelon again. I want to be sure he gets the right nutrition in his diet..


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Sounds like he's a snuggly hedgehog, not an explorer. That's fine!


----------



## Abbylee (Oct 9, 2013)

> I read that lettuce isn't appropriate but I think I might try watermelon again. I want to be sure he gets the right nutrition in his diet..


It's not necessarily a bad thing if your hedgie doesn't eat fruits and veggies at all. As long as you have appropriate cat food and some mealies, your hedgie will be just fine!  But variety and treats are always good, too. My hog only eats cat food and mealies lol


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

I think we got our hedgies from the same mommy! Mine does not run around and explore that much either when I put her down for playtime, especially in the evening. She seems to like earlier playtime better, then she will run through her tubes and all around her playpen. I posted on here the other day my girl went absolutely berserkers over cooked cauliflower! Never seen her act like that!


----------

